# Odd Behavior



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a couple of Clown Loaches that have been behaving normally until recently. They both developed spots which, I'm not sure if it's ICK or not. I understand they are very prone to ICK. 

I wanted to catch them to transfer them to a 10 gal. hospital tank to treat them with Quick Cure. I caught the first one but could not find the other. Then I found that he had buried himself in a hole in one of my rocks. I had to take the rock (size of grapefruit) out of the tank and I could just barely pinch the tip of his tail and pull him out. It felt like I had to rip him out of the hole, but appears to be ok.

After being in the new tank for about an hour, I found him buried in the gravel with just his tail sticking out. Do Clown Loaches love to bury themselves or is he acting strange because of the possible ICK?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive never heard of clown loaches getting themselves underneath the gravel before, if it is ICK then they will be rubbing up things (decorations, rocks etc), breathing heavily etc. What colour are the spots? What symptons have they been showing?


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

Just some small white or clear spots. Nothing odd other than what the one has done. I have not seen them rubbing anything. They aren't showing any signs of stress or appear sick in any way. I'm really not sure it's ICK, but I'm going to treat them anyway.


----------

